# 8.1 kernel panic as samba server



## discomonk (Aug 4, 2010)

My 8.1-RELEASE system is acting as a samba server.  It's consistently producing kernel panic whenever I transfer large amount of data (~150MB +) from my notebook to my FreeBSD.  I am trying to dump to the dump device (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/developers-handbook/kerneldebug.html), but the dumping seems to hang (it says it's dumping 103MB of data, and stays that way for more than 20min).  Can someone advice?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2010)

What version of samba? Are you running on GENERIC or a custom kernel?


----------



## discomonk (Aug 5, 2010)

I am using samba 3.4.8 running GENERIC kernel.

Thanks


----------

